# Opinions on Blue Seal Pork & Barley Dog food



## Ghit (Nov 2, 2010)

Does anyone have experence on this Dog food. One of my dogs has skin allergys and im trying to find a good food for him. Ive been using Nutro Lamb & Rice for a couple of months, but not the results I was looking for. Im trying to find a good brand at a decent price. Blue Seal is local to me and the people around here say its a good company that makes quality food. I went to a new feed store looking at different dog food and came across this. The ingredients look good to me, been looking for something without corn. I picked up a 40lb bag for $30.

Please give me some feedback. Thanks

Blue Seal Pork & Barley 
Formulated with a nutritious single meat protein and healthy whole grains. Our pork & Barley flavor contains no poultry, beef, or fish and no corn, wheat or soy. Great for dogs of all life stages.

Guaranteed AnalysisCrude Protein 24% Crude Fat 14% Crude Fiber (max) 4% Moisture (max) 10% Calcium 1.65% Phosphorus 1.0% Copper 20 mg/kg Manganese 70 mg/kg Zinc 180 mg/kg Vitamin A 11,000 IU/kg Vitamin E 220 IU/kg Taurine* 0.03% Omega-3 Fatty Acids* 0.20% Omega-6 Fatty Acids* 2.5% Values are minimum values unless otherwise noted.

*Not recognized as an essential nutrient by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profiles.

Calorie Content:
415 kcal/cup (calculated)

Ingredients:
Pork Meal, Ground Barley, Ground Rice, Rice Bran, Chicken Fat (Stabilized with Mixed Tocopherols), Grounds Oats, Ground Beet Pulp, Natural Flavor, Ground Flaxseed, Yeast Culture, Calcium Carbonate, Potassium Chloride, Sweet Potatoes, Dried Chicory Root, Blueberries, Dried Yeast Fermentation Solubles, Vitamin E Supplement, Taurine, Choline Chloride, Zinc Sulfate, Zinc Proteinate, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Niacin Supplement, Ferrous Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, d–Calcium Pantothenate, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Copper Sulfate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Calcium Iodate, Folic Acid, Biotin, Selenium Yeast, Sodium Selenite, DL–Methionine, Rosemary Extract, L–Ascorbyl–2–Polyphosphate (Source of Vitamin C).

Nutritional Adequacy Statement:
Blue Seal Pork & Barley Flavor for Dogs is formulated to meet the nutritional levels established by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profiles for all life stages.

Available in 8–lb., 20–lb., and 40–lb. bags.


----------



## Ghit (Nov 2, 2010)

Can someone give me some feedback on these ingredients?

Thanks


----------



## NateDieselF4i (Sep 14, 2010)

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/3749-pet-food-rating-comparison-chart.html

Check out that thread - its a pretty good place to start with the point subtractions / additions.

Your Blue Seal Pork and Barley has only Pork Meal and no other protein source listed. I would probably look around for a different alternative.


----------

